# Proud Papa pics!



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Elizabeth Diane came into the world yesterday at Memorial Hermann in Sugarland weighing 8 pounds even and measuring 19.5". Thanks to everyone for the thoughts and prayers sent our way!


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Congratulations. Beautiful baby.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I notice she kinda favors the mailman. Hmmmmm... Tell momma congrats. Looks like a keeper. B&P


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful girl, beautiful name. Congrats!!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS I thought you would never post been checking all day on your other post she is beautiful love the pics *
*MAMA done good :butterfly:cheers::birthday2*​


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

CONGRATS


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Baby toes are the best. *nom nom nom*

Congratulations.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

2COOL!!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

What a glorious day! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

CONGRATS TOO YOU ALL! IRR


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*more*


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

CONGRATS! nice lookin' gal. i think she looks more like mom......just sayin'


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I still think the mailman.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> I still think the mailman.


Our "mailman" is a nice black lady...


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Well **** it that's the first time I was wrong today. Congrats. When we going fishin'?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh she is precious!! And look at all that hair! Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Well **** it that's the first time I was wrong today. Congrats. When we going fishin'?


When the mailman brings my boat key back...:rotfl:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Well bust my britches, would you look at that sweet little thing? This post made my day. Congrats to everyone. :doowapsta


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> Well bust my britches, would you look at that sweet little thing? This post made my day. Congrats to everyone. :doowapsta


I haven't had a day like yesterday in...well, never!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats. She is beautiful.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> I haven't had a day like yesterday in...well, never!


Are you telling me, this is better than the time you caught your biggest trout on "Chicken Mowing the Grass"?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> Are you telling me, this is better than the time you caught your biggest trout on "Chicken Mowing the Grass"?


x1,000


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Got to head back up to the hospital...just stopped in to check on Rachel and the cat and upload some pics to her Facebook account and check on the house. Should be bringing them home tomorrow.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Congrats on the new kiddo ~!!!!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Elizabeth "Chick" Diane is a beautiful name


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Congratulations. God bless you and your family.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Gorgeous! Congratulations pops!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!Very beautiful baby girl!!!!!!!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Cool! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Congratulations Sweenyite...


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Well DONE! The Fun is JUUUUUST STARTING!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Another Sweenyite!*

Congratulations on a great day! She looks like a great new fishing partner! Enjoy!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The miracle of life....

Congrats!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Congrats dude!


But she is gonna be one pizzed off little girl when that one photo shows up in her graduation yearbook! lol!

But seriously, congratulations and best wishes!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally home. She had to stay longer than expected due to a high bilirubin count. She's nursing every two and a half hours and sleeping the rest of the time. It'll be good to sleep in our own bed again, even if it's only a couple of hours at a time!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweenyite, what a precious baby girl. Congratulations to the whole family!
:birthday::birthday::birthday:
Here's some cake for birthday number zero. Don't we have a weird birthday system.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

congratulations

take advantage of the sleep while you 3 can...................LOL


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Sweenyite, what a precious baby girl. Congratulations to the whole family!
> :birthday::birthday::birthday:
> Here's some cake for birthday number zero. Don't we have a weird birthday system.











The staff at Memorial Hermann hooked her up with some cake too. I can say in all sincerity that that is THE place to have a baby. Those nurses are top notch, full of energy and are just jumping at the chance to take care of you. I really have nothing negative to say about the staff at all. The facility is new and very nice too. If anyone out there is expecting, check out Memorial Hermann, Sugarland!


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Glad everything went well and everyone is finally home. Congrats!!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

congrads sweeney and welcome Home


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats. What a beautiful baby!


----------



## Louisiana Longhorn (Nov 12, 2010)

Way to go Poppa! Beautiful little girl! Congrats!


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats! She's a keeper!


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats- God Bless!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Dadgummit! Elizabeth is back in the hospital. She is jaundiced and will be getting some photo therapy tonight. Hopefully she can come back home tomorrow. Her momma is staying with her.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very common brother God has bleesed you both she will bring you much joy.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Elizabeth is my grandma's name...good choice!

and congrats to all.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Congrat's dude, enjoy her while ya can. (at a young, un-rebellious)


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

God has blessed you all! Congradulations!!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Mama and baby are back home again. All is right with the world again.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## kray59 (May 31, 2010)

congrats x3


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Photo Therapy... catchin' some rays*


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

4/6/2011


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

HA! Now that's a cutie! . . . wg


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

The greatest gift ever! Congratulations to your family.


----------

